# sshnas21.dll  (  RunDLL )



## Sanji (24 März 2010)

Guten Tag,

also ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem ich weis nicht ob es was kleines ist oder was Großen.

Aufjedenfall wenn ich meinen Notebook einschalte kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung (RunDLL) wo drin steht:

Fehler beim Laden Von
C:\User\MEDIAM~1\AppData\Temp\sshnas21.dll
Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden


Was ist das?
und wie kann ich des loswerden?

ich weis nicht mal wo ich das herhabe -.-


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Danke!!


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2010)

*AW: RunDLL!!!!!*

Hast dir einen  hochaktuellen Trojaner eingefangen

>> Google


----------



## Sanji (24 März 2010)

*AW: sshnas21.dll ( RunDLL )*

und was hätte des für schäden an meinem Notebook?
und außer Neuinstallieren kann man nichts machen so wie es aussieht schade


----------



## Sanji (25 März 2010)

*AW: sshnas21.dll  (  RunDLL )*

??? was hat das nun für schäden??
und kann ich statt formatieren auch was anderes machen?? 


Bitte hilft mir


Dankeee


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 März 2010)

*AW: sshnas21.dll  (  RunDLL )*



Sanji schrieb:


> ??? was hat das nun für schäden??


Das lässt sich aus der Ferne leider nicht sagen und übersteigt unsere Fähigkeiten. Wenn es sich um ein Rootkit handelt, dann ist an Deinem System nichts mehr so, wie es scheint und Du sparst Dir wahrscheinlich eine Menge Zeit, wenn Du es neu aufsetzt.
Ansonsten gibt es zwei recht kompetente Anlaufstellen, bei denen Du es noch versuchen könntest. Die Leute dort legen einen recht sportlichen Ehrgeiz an den Tag:

Trojaner-Board - Forum Computer Sicherheit und Hilfe
HijackThis.de Support Board


----------



## Me.Perfect (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: sshnas21.dll  (  RunDLL )*

Ich hatte diesen Trojaner auch schon, für alle "Nachfolger" hier eine kurze beseitigungserklärung (Win7/Vista) :

1. Schritt 1:
Geht in das Startmenü, gebt bei der Suche "msconfig" ein, geht auf Systemstart, wählt die Dateien "a.exe", "b.exe" und eben die ddl nacheinander ab und klickt auf OK. Dann auf "nicht neustarten"

2. Schritt 2:
Geht auf "C:\User\[BENUTZERKONTENNAME]\AppData\". Nun macht ihr rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste, wählt dwen Task-Manager an und welchselt dort zu dem Tab Prozze, wo ihr einen Rechtsklick auf "explorer.exe" ausübt und bei "Priporität setzen" "Hoch" auswählt.Bestätigen un den Task-Manager schließen. Nun löscht ihr den Ordner "Temp" (manches lässt sich nicht löschen, überspringen). Dann wechselt ihr bitte in den "soeben gelöschten" Ordner und schaut, ob die sshnas21.dll/ähnlich weg ist, falls ja müsst ihr nurnoch einen neustart ausüben und der PC ist sauber.


----------

